# Kevin Durant???



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

> *Burt(Jonesboro, Ark):* Hey Kevin, what is your favorite NBA team to watch?
> 
> *Kevin Durant:* I love the Suns. I love how they play. We try to run our offense after them. I love watching the Suns.


Ok, I want to throw out this idea and see what other Suns Fans think about it.

*What do we have to give up to get Kevin Durant???*

I think, that it depends on what team is at #1 or #2 in this years draft.

The Suns (ATL's Pick) is currently at #5. Let's say the Suns offer All 3 2007 Draft Picks (ATL's, CLE's, and PHX's) and a Player(s) {KT & Banks &/OR JaJo, OR Marion (last resort)} for Durant and a Second Round Pick.

Now, lets look at a lineup barring Marion being traded...

C- STAT 
F- MATRIX 
F- DURANT 
G- BELL or LB
G- NASH

NOW, what do you think about that?

OK, with Marion being traded...

C- STAT
F- DIAW
F- DURANT
G- BELL or LB
G- NASH

Not as sweet of a lineup but its young (excl Nash)and very talented.

THOUGHTS???


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

No one is gonna make a trade like that out of the top 2. Only way we get Durant is if we don't get Hawks pick and he doesn't come out this yr and then the next yr the Hawks get the #1 pick. Which is more unlikely than your trade scenario


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

The Suns should get on the phone with him right now and tell him not to come out this year then. :x I want this kid on the Suns.


----------



## TGC (Apr 29, 2006)

I don't think you're allowed to talk to the kids.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

TGC said:


> I don't think you're allowed to talk to the kids.


Why not? I don't think rdm2 is an NBA executive.  (kidding)

Seriously though, I think the chance of getting Durant is next to zero. I don't think any team will be willing to trade him. And as already mentioned, waiting till next year is even less of a chance. We won't get KD but I think we'll do well in year's draft.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

He'll stay in school because school is cool. Maybe fake an injury or have his coach badmouth him to all of the other execs so he falls in the draft.... What he needs to do to land on the Suns is to have to off-court trouble. Maybe he should rob a liquor store or something because drugs won't do when youre a top 3 pick.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

You willnever get Durant remember Hawks are top 3 protected.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> He'll stay in school because school is cool. Maybe fake an injury or have his coach badmouth him to all of the other execs so he falls in the draft.... What he needs to do to land on the Suns is to have to off-court trouble. Maybe he should rob a liquor store or something because drugs won't do when youre a top 3 pick.



As good as this kid is I think he could kill someone and still be a top 2 pick.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

If Durant goes to the suns, the Pistons get Oden. Only fair lol


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Durant to Suns??? It would be really great, but I have read that he won't go to drafts this year... But if he would I think he will be really good future player for Suns, but to trade Marion would be really stupid opportunity, cause he is one of key players in Suns...


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

marion is the suns.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Yeah, they all say they love college, and are not coming out. It's all a bunch of bull. Durant and Oden will be just like every other college guy who was a projected lottery pick and said they wanted to stay. They'll be shaking Stern's hand as they are drafted this June.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Carbo04 said:


> As good as this kid is I think he could kill someone and still be a top 2 pick.


Right, because murder shows drive and passion. However, an armed robbery of a 7/11 shows stupidity and greed. Red flags will go up and everyone will think that he's just another Tim Thomas (paycheck All Star). I just hope NY gets into the playoffs to stop Chicago from getting him!


----------

